# Is it okay for her to eat this way?



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Of course it's all right to feed your dog food with a little warm water. You like warm food. Your dog probably does, too. You can even leave the water in the bowl like a sauce. When I was a kid, there was a dog food called Chuck Wagon. If you added water to the food it became a gravy. Go ahead and add water. It won't hurt your puppy.


----------



## senathecatt (7 mo ago)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Of course it's all right to feed your dog food with a little warm water. You like warm food. Your dog probably does, too. You can even leave the water in the bowl like a sauce. When I was a kid, there was a dog food called Chuck Wagon. If you added water to the food it became a gravy. Go ahead and add water. It won't hurt your puppy.


perfect ! thanks for answer it. because I read different comments for it. some people say “there is no difference between wet food dont get used to this eating way” but I think it very different i just dip it warm water max 30 second 😅 someone says its harms for teeths (its very strange😊)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I wouldn’t be dipping it, because then you’re going to lose some of the nutrients to the water. Just add a very small amount of water to the bowl of food, wait until desired softness is reached, then feed.


----------



## senathecatt (7 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wouldn’t be dipping it, because then you’re going to lose some of the nutrients to the water. Just add a very small amount of water to the bowl of food, wait until desired softness is reached, then feed.


I’ll try it 🙂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

As a puppy, Elroy's kibble was always soaked in water until it was very soft. Today, at 15 months old, he eats his kibble dry. He does enjoy some nutritious canned food once in a while. 
As for the teeth, dry kibble supposedly can clean the teeth some, but it's a trivial amount. Get him into the habit of accepting you brushing his teeth daily.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've added heated, filtered water to my poodles kibble for many years, my girls before and my boys now. 

The only negative is that it's best eaten while still warm so if not eaten fairly soon it just becomes soggy kibble. 

This is what my boys food looks like. It's more than moistened but less than drenched .


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Puppies' mouths can be sore while they are teething, so soft food is much easier for them to eat. As others have said only moisten as much as she will eat in one meal and chuck away or refrigerate any left after 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin will only eat if he’s starving unless I make a little gravy by adding warm water to his kibbles. It makes them smell more, taste more and it also gives your dog water to drink. I don’t know why anyone in their right mind would be against that…


----------

